# Car care/Detailing Kits



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Would it be possible for somebody in the know to maybe put some kits together to do a start to finish basic to full on detailing kit of some description.

Myself i read all these detailing threads, read all about the various products and eventually get all confused by it all, buying products from too many different sources which leads to me using the "inferior Halfords" products and not getting the best i could achieve, easier products to use, VFM.

Im sure somebody could put together a set kinda like the Autoglym etc sets they do at not much more cost that would be a whole lot more useful, so possibly a group buy?

Is this possible?

Thoughts.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

If your after simply buying one start to finish range, dont Dodo do the full set, or swissvax if you have the cash.
I tend to use motorgeek,elite and cleanyourcar. Just add products to your basket, pay and hey presto it arrives in a couple of days, pretty simple for me as tend to stick to products I have used and liked rather than buy a "set"
If you speak to any of these retailers, they will be only to willing to put your a good set together.

Si


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree with redsi72.

I use cleanyourcar.co.uk, it is an excellent site and very friendly if you need to discuss things with them. Plus they do a reward points system which you can redeem against further purchases. 
They have complete detailing kits listed here.
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/complete- ... at_22.html

My TT is mettalic black (cant remember the specific colour) and I use victoria concours wax which gives me a nice shine & wet look, especially when buffed off using my porter cable. However I also clean my girlfriends car, solid red colour but generally use autoglym resin polish and meguires wax on it, as it gets a better shine using those products. I tried my victoria wax on her car but wasn't as impressed with the finished look :?

The stuff I use is:
2 bucket method
johnsons baby bath (blue bottle)
Tesco microfibre wash cloth
miracle dryer ultra plush http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_362.html
Megs clay bar
Autoglym resin polish (when feeling lazy)
Menzerna polishes for my porter cable
Victoria concours wax or Megs wax

I am also sure if you search for threads from jackinthebox he will have some other top tips


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Well my thinking behund it was so it was a kind of custom kit using the good stuff from different various companies as opposed to just a single kit from one company.

Things like the best wash mit to use
best shampoo
best clay bar kit and paint cleaner and so on, and then it comes down to the colour of the car as for what wax to use.

Well i have a silver TT as can be seen in my avatar and the colour is Silversea if that helps anybody as to waht wax would be best.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

You can get a lot of OK stuff from Halfrauds.

Wash mitt - get the meguiars microfibre one - recommended by J-I-A-B
Shampoo - Johnsons baby bath - in the blue bottle although I prefer meguiars NXT or gold class shampoo.
2 buckets - any will do as long as they are clean.
Clay - The meguiars kit is a bit expensive but its a good starting point if you havent clayed before.
Polish - Autoglym Super resin Polish is very good at masking swirls (the only other way of getting rid is machine polishing)
Wax - Meguiars NXT 2.0, doesnt last long but looks good a long lasting alternative is the autoglym high definition wax.

The above will cost in the region on £60.

Alternatives to the above that i would recommend are:
sonus green claybar, you dont need detailing spray as lube. This would save you about £10.
Wax is much of a muchness IMO Swisvax is good stuff and lasts ages, but you can expect a total of £100 by adding this to the list.


----------

